# 2 Hyper girls



## Nocturna (Jul 12, 2011)

Here are my two little does. Still deciding on names for them. They're both pet store mice (I don't know of any breeders in SC). I'm guessing the colors are agouti and black (belted)?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

They're gorgeous, great photos too!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, sweet meeces!


----------

